# Cheated death today....just got lucky is the only reason I am still here.



## Oldtimer (Apr 2, 2012)

I pushed up the phone line with a forked stick so the log truck could get under it...


----------



## rodeo (Apr 2, 2012)

go piss up a rope.


----------



## redprospector (Apr 2, 2012)

You do realize that they quit sending donkey's to school because nobody likes a smart ass.

Andy


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 2, 2012)

You lost me


----------



## Gologit (Apr 2, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> You lost me



You're better off, believe me.


----------



## chaikwa (Apr 2, 2012)

NO WAY! And you're still here? You ARE lucky! If there were any electrifying discussions going thru those lines when you touched them, I bet you woulda been fried!


----------



## roger m (Apr 2, 2012)

glad you are ok, no job is worth dying for period!my hats off to servicemen and women because that is part of the equation,:msp_thumbup: not tree service,work safe and go home to your family!!


----------



## rodeo (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks like Oldtimer is throwing some gang sign. Taking the whole east vs. west thing to the next level.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 2, 2012)

rodeo said:


> Looks like Oldtimer is throwing some gang sign. Taking the whole east vs. west thing to the next level.



I think Oldtimer wants to be a _real_ logger when he grows up. We're waiting.


----------



## redprospector (Apr 2, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


>



Don't call me Francis, Sparky.......The Expert.

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Apr 3, 2012)

Gologit said:


> I think Oldtimer wants to be a _real_ logger when he grows up. We're waiting.



You go ahead and wait Bob, I don't have that much patience.

Andy


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 3, 2012)

I got eaten by a shark once.


----------



## Slamm (Apr 3, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I got eaten by a shark once.



Did you die?

Sam


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 3, 2012)

Slamm said:


> Did you die?
> 
> Sam



yes, it was horrible.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 3, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> yes, it was horrible.



Hmmmm...I'll bet the the shark didn't think much of it either. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Gologit (Apr 3, 2012)

redprospector said:


> You go ahead and wait Bob, I don't have that much patience.
> 
> Andy



Me either. Ol' Sparky will either make it or he won't. He's not much for listening to good advice.


----------



## Cody Colston (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a healthy respect for electricity and would never touch overhead lines of any kind with anything.

But, I still think Oldtimer's post is funny.


----------



## Samlock (Apr 3, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> I pushed up the phone line with a forked stick so the log truck could get under it...



No dish washing gloves, eh?


----------



## Slamm (Apr 3, 2012)

Samlock said:


> No dish washing gloves, eh?



He used his powers of levitation to not ground out the circuit through his body, no dish washing gloves needed if you can do that.

Sam


----------



## carym2a (Apr 3, 2012)

Slamm said:


> He used his powers of levitation to not ground out the circuit through his body, no dish washing gloves needed if you can do that.
> 
> Sam



Old Jeti powers, learned long ago and far away, we need more of his kind out in the brush so we dont have to get so close to the trees:msp_biggrin:

Cary


----------



## lfnh (Apr 3, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> I pushed up the phone line with a forked stick so the log truck could get under it...



Charles Atlas jr. 

i can just feel the power


----------



## madhatte (Apr 3, 2012)

I like turtles.


----------



## paccity (Apr 3, 2012)

madhatte said:


> I like turtles.



keeps that up he will look like that kid.


----------



## k5alive (Apr 3, 2012)

Hmm. That must be the phone line for the only phone around.


----------



## Samlock (Apr 3, 2012)

Slamm said:


> He used his powers of levitation to not ground out the circuit through his body, no dish washing gloves needed if you can do that.
> 
> Sam



Fascinating. I'd like to learn that too.

I was thinking that the phone lines aren't going to scorch you, so why Oldtimer described the routine as a near death experience? I figured it must have something to do with all the O's and 1's traveling through the wires. Or something.


----------



## Slamm (Apr 3, 2012)

madhatte said:


> I like turtles.



Do you use them instead of levitation? I'm confused. 

I used dishwasher gloves last time but not on my hands...... I just stood on them.

I can't levitate ....yet, but I'm working on it in my spare time...... online course.

And stuff,

Sam


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 3, 2012)

Had a bad dream last night...

I picked up an old fashioned phone, you know, the one's that had a cord from the handset to the base?

Fokker came alive with 10K volts and tried to refry my beans! NO WIRE IS SAFE TO TOUCH, remember that.


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 3, 2012)

Most smarts people :msp_wink:would just let some air outta that trucks tyres to pass under a low wire.
10 volts Ha, my wife's vibrator got more watts.
Never fear death mr reaper will catch you when your not looking so dont go awaiting.


----------



## Rounder (Apr 3, 2012)

rodeo said:


> go piss up a rope.



You ornery OLD bastard

Couldn't help myself pard........


----------



## redprospector (Apr 3, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I got eaten by a shark once.



Randy,
Does that make you a reincarnated shark turd? 

Andy


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 4, 2012)

The standard voltage for the telephone system is 48 volts DC. Ringing voltage is much higher, around 90 volts AC.

Also these lines run for many miles. There could be a lightning strike elsewhere which could send very high voltage through lower voltage lines.

It is basically a good idea to assume all overhead electrical lines contain deadly voltage. [Death can occur from any shock that carries enough current. Small currents (70–700 mA) usually trigger fibrillation in the heart]...

Electrocution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Fuzly (Apr 4, 2012)

Billy_Bob said:


> The standard voltage for the telephone system is 48 volts DC. Ringing voltage is much higher, around 90 volts AC
> 
> Electrocution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



My Mom once told me about when she and my Dad were first married and they lived in a little trailer. The pipes froze, of course, and Dad was attempting to wire up some pipe tape. 
Apparently he got into the phone wire some how because it was going fine until the phone rang. She heard the thump of Dad's head hitting the bottom of the trailer along with a long string of cuss words.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 4, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Randy,
> Does that make you a reincarnated shark turd?
> 
> Andy



Nah, I was indigestible and spat out, had to regenerate.


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 4, 2012)

Billy_Bob said:


> The standard voltage for the telephone system is 48 volts DC. Ringing voltage is much higher, around 90 volts AC.
> 
> Also these lines run for many miles. There could be a lightning strike elsewhere which could send very high voltage through lower voltage lines.
> 
> ...



Ya right we been having some fun with this but yer right low volts can kill easy and tele wires can get ya if taken for granted or misused handled.
Often the support wire is steel cable and its earthed back to the pole it can induct power or be set up wrong and while yer thinking insulated wire no harm the Catenary Cable wire will spank you


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 4, 2012)

Ether I am still drunk or... dont' get it... Why is this a close call?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 4, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Ether I am still drunk or... dont' get it... Why is this a close call?



This wasn't a close call. Oldtimer was just being himself. But Oldtimer thinks that doing the same things with house drops is okay....as long as he wears rubber gloves and uses a fibreglass pole.


----------



## chaikwa (Apr 4, 2012)

Gologit said:


> But Oldtimer thinks that doing the same things with house drops is okay....as long as he wears rubber gloves and uses a fibreglass pole.


Well, it might not be 'okay', but he's still here ain't he?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 4, 2012)

chaikwa said:


> Well, it might not be 'okay', but he's still here ain't he?



So far.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 4, 2012)

'Nother story from the boat. This happened on my watch. 

IC (phone tech) comes down into our spaces to fix a bunk phone. It's a busy day and the watch officer is processing work orders, and doesn't notice the IC working next to him for a few minutes. Finally, the movement catches his attention, and he turns to the IC and asks, "the hell are you doing?" IC replies "fixin' this hyar phone". Watch officer says, "where's your tagout?" to which the IC replies "don't need one, it's less than 30V." Watch officer is getting mad, and says "It rings at 90VDV. You need a tagout for that.". IC says "it's tagged out." Round and round they go, watch officer on the verge of throwing the IC out bodily, when the dude tenses up and starts jerking, his hand still in the guts of the phone. "IT'S RINGING", he stammers. Watch officer kicks him out, tells him to come back with his chief and a tagout. Moments later, one of our guys bangs into the room, furious, shouting, "Awright, which one of you jack-bones ain't answerin' the damn phone?"

Hilarity ensued.


----------



## paccity (Apr 4, 2012)

chaikwa said:


> Well, it might not be 'okay', but he's still here ain't he?



only takes one time.


----------



## chaikwa (Apr 6, 2012)

paccity said:


> only takes one time.


Only takes one time to make a baby too, which is also a life altering event, but I'd bet the majority of you have never turned celibate!


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 6, 2012)

chaikwa said:


> Only takes one time to make a baby too, which is also a life altering event, but I'd bet the majority of you have never turned celibate!



you tryin' to be funny?


----------



## redprospector (Apr 6, 2012)

chaikwa said:


> Only takes one time to make a baby too, which is also a life altering event, but I'd bet the majority of you have never turned celibate!



Ya know, now that I think about it, you're probably right.
I think you and oldtimer should just keep on doing what you've always done.
It's just a natural process in the order of things.

Andy


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 6, 2012)

You should also be aware;

I pulled the tags off my mattress...

I drive my truck with no seat belt...

I stole a candy bar when I was 8...

I had premarital sexual intercourse with my wife when she was just a girl I knew..

I worked on my car without first disconnecting the negative battery cable..

I drank alcohol before the age of 18..

And this one time, at band camp, I helped a girl with a flute problem.


----------



## redprospector (Apr 6, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> You should also be aware;
> 
> I pulled the tags off my mattress...
> 
> ...



You're a baaad man. 

Andy


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 6, 2012)

I suggest Oldtimer's indian name be "Runs With Scissors" :jester::msp_biggrin:


----------



## paccity (Apr 6, 2012)

chaikwa said:


> Only takes one time to make a baby too, which is also a life altering event, but I'd bet the majority of you have never turned celibate!



havin a child wont kill you. well at least not right away.:msp_wink:


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 6, 2012)

gologit said:


> so far.






:d


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 6, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I suggest Oldtimer's indian name be "Runs With Scissors" :jester::msp_biggrin:



No, it's "Dances with Huskys"...


----------



## dancan (Apr 6, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> No, it's "Dances with Huskys"...



That mean you got 2 left feet ?


----------



## imagineero (Apr 7, 2012)

I came pretty close to getting flattened tonight. Still not sure what really happened.

Went for a ride to grab a hotdog and was approaching some lights when an ambulance came flying through. I slowed down to not much more than running pace to see if anything more was coming. Can't remember if the light was red or had turned green but a car tried to turn through the intersection and another T boned it at about 50 or 60. Everything kind of slowed right down there, and I saw the airbags explode in both, the T boned car pretty much disintegrated and the other one started doing flat 360's right across the road straight for me. Before i could decide whether to dump the bike or what, he went flying right past, up the sidewalk and smashed into a bus stop. 

Nobody hurt, but I had to be removed from my bikes seat with a 6' crow bar. I'm pretty sure the ambulance was the cause of the accident. Amazed that nobody was hurt. Both cars were completely destroyed.

Shaun


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 7, 2012)

So, Shaun you were tasting the vinyl?


----------



## chaikwa (Apr 7, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> you tryin' to be funny?


I dunno. You tryin' to be smart?



redprospector said:


> Ya know, now that I think about it, you're probably right.
> I think you and oldtimer should just keep on doing what you've always done.
> It's just a natural process in the order of things.
> 
> Andy


He didn't get the nickname 'oldtimer' by dying young. And I'M not the one poking wires with sticks. I figure there must be some trick to it that I don't know. So when I see an old guy do it it stands to reason that he's the one that knows the trick!



imagineero said:


> ... Can't remember if the light was red or had turned green but a car tried to turn through the intersection and another T boned it at about 50 or 60. Everything kind of slowed right down there, and I saw the airbags explode in both, the T boned car pretty much disintegrated and the other one started doing flat 360's right across the road straight for me. Before i could decide whether to dump the bike or what, he went flying right past, up the sidewalk and smashed into a bus stop.


And yet, knowing the inherent dangers of operating a bike, and knowing you could easily be killed at someone else's hands, you continue to ride. Is this all that much different from what oldtimer does?


----------



## branchbuzzer (Apr 7, 2012)

chaikwa said:


> And yet, knowing the inherent dangers of operating a bike, and knowing you could easily be killed at someone else's hands, you continue to ride. Is this all that much different from what oldtimer does?



Is there a difference between walking on the sidewalk or in the middle of the street?


----------



## chaikwa (Apr 7, 2012)

branchbuzzer said:


> Is there a difference between walking on the sidewalk or in the middle of the street?



Not around here!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 7, 2012)

chaikwa said:


> He didn't get the nickname 'oldtimer' by dying young. And I'M not the one poking wires with sticks. I figure there must be some trick to it that I don't know. So when I see an old guy do it it stands to reason that he's the one that knows the trick!



He gave _himself_ the name Oldtimer. It's not a guarantee of anything, especially smarts. He's living proof of that.

I'm an oldtimer, too. I'm probably older than Oldtimer. :msp_biggrin: 
One thing I've learned from a lifetime of working in the woods and seeing people get crippled and killed is that there are some things you just don't do. It's a long list.

You poke that tiger with a stick often enough, you'll get bit.

You kiddies can go back to your arguing now. :msp_wink:


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 7, 2012)

dancan said:


> That mean you got 2 left feet ?



[video=youtube;dI0SIg4njx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI0SIg4njx0[/video]


----------



## imagineero (Apr 8, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> So, Shaun you were tasting the vinyl?



Still tasting it this morning! That car came within a few feet of me. I'd buy a lottery ticket but I think I already used all my luck up this week. Guess I'll go climb some trees with a chainsaw instead ;-) 

Shaun


----------

